# First ever Utility A entry



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Just sent in my first entry for utility A...YIKES!! Not 100% sure we are ready but neither my Golden Girl nor I are getting any younger. Sometimes you just have to make the leap and jump in! The judge is one I enjoy showing under so I thought it would be a good time to give it a try.
Wish us luck!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Good luck !!


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Good LUCK! 
Wish we had Utility A in Canada. After Open you have to show together with all of the "pros"! (ie, the people who ALWAYS win the HITS.) Casey and I have just started to train for utility--it will be awhile.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh no, please tell me she didn't SEE you send in the entry!!! That's the kiss of death...as soon as they see you enter a show, they forget everything they ever knew. You have to sneak down in the dead of night, seal the envelope, and slip it in the mailbox when they're not watching.
Seriously, good luck!!! Have fun with it! We were there not too long ago with our first Utility A and I was verrrry stressed.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Good luck! I sense a brag report real soon!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Best of Luck!!!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Good luck....remember to breathe and have fun!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

We've been having some great training sessions. I am feeling very hopeful. Thanks for your kind thoughts. Oh and yes Baylee watched me drop it in the mail, I should have kept it hidden so it is a surprise. She is a very special girl and will always struggle through even when the going gets rough.
I'll keep you posted. We have a few weeks until the BIG day!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Good Luck! I know you'll both do just fine.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Good luck! It feels like its been way too long since I've been in Util A but the stress, excitement and absolute JOY and pride in your dog when you get a leg .. wow. 

Remember to breath and mostly enjoy..


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Hollywood?  Quiz and I just entered Open, so we'll be there cheering you guys along!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Just remember Q or not you are still going home with the *BESTEST* dog there!!


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*Hank has it right!*

I've said exactly that to our judges after a couple entertaining NQ's. You are having good training because you have a good relationship with Baylee. You WILL take that into the ring in a couple of weeks. Remember to breath and pay attention to Baylee. Try and have fun. Good Luck


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Best of luck to you both! It was two years ago that I entered my very 1st Utility class ever.. Remember to breathe and just concentrate on one exercise at a time.
Breathe......breathe.....and repeat this mantra.. We CAN do this... we CAN do this..And try to get some sleep the night before..LOL! Let us know!


----------

